
Stolen car found with Lyft stickers and 11,000 more miles - boto3
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/articleComments/bay-area-stolen-vehicle-theft-lyft-rideshare-12427992.php
======
DrScump
Wrong link.

This is the right one, but note that it is ad-laden, including autoloading
video ads:

[http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/bay-area-stolen-
vehicl...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/bay-area-stolen-vehicle-
theft-lyft-rideshare-12427992.php)

